# Cost of a new roof



## Melaine (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,
I’ve just moved over to Alicante area with my daughter, husband to follow in a couple of months. We are a 20 min drive inland from Guardamar del Segura.
We are renting a flat and have an old house in a nearby village that needs lots of work. My husband can do most of it, but we need to get the roof replaced. It’s approx 100 m square.
I’ve had a quote from a licensed local builder for 22,125€, to completely take off the roof and replace with wooden beams, wooden interior, and tiles. He said that will include architect and licence fees, but not IVA
Can anyone advise me as to if this a reasonable price?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Far too high.

We had a larger roof than that for less money. This also involved lifting it a meter to give more headroom.

It would be far better to use concrete beams, sprayed concrete and sprayed insulation (that's what we did).

Also, because of how licences work here, it is hard to do the work yourself as the town hall will need official quotes on which to base the taxes.

Was he an English builder (the one who quoted you)?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Make an appointment with the city architect at the Ayuntamiento. He or she will need to see and approve the plans at some stage anyway, including the work your husband is doing. If you do this yourself, even if you need to pay a translator to go with you, it will work out cheaper than paying the builder to do it all.

Agree with Snikpoh about wooden beams - unless it's a listed building or something, and you have to use original materials?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I know nothing about the price, but was also surprised by the use of wood... Maybe as Alcalaina said, because of the type of property. Maybe that's what put the price up?


----------



## Melaine (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you for your replies, very helpful indeed. I shall make enquiries


----------



## Melaine (Jun 23, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Far too high.
> 
> We had a larger roof than that for less money. This also involved lifting it a meter to give more headroom.
> 
> ...



He is a pal of an English plasterer that we happened to bump into


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Melaine said:


> He is a pal of an English plasterer that we happened to bump into


Then get some quotes from Spanish builders as well. They are often a lot cheaper.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melaine said:


> He is a pal of an English plasterer that we happened to bump into


_Most_ people on the forum would recommend using a Spanish builder. They know how the houses are built, where to get materials, they have contacts and the prices are _usually _better. Of course there are bad Spanish builders and good British ones, but...


Wasn't it in "Driving over Lemons" that they were advised against using wood in the beams of their house because it attracts insects and creepy crawlies?


----------



## Melaine (Jun 23, 2016)

What I should’ve said is, he’s a Spanish pal of an English plasterer

But yes, I will try to find other spanish builders for quotes

I read Driving Over Lemons too, great book, saw the tv prog where Rick Stein visited them, was nice to see them and their lovely home.

Thanks
Mel


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melaine said:


> What I should’ve said is, he’s a Spanish pal of an English plasterer
> 
> But yes, I will try to find other spanish builders for quotes
> 
> ...


Will look for that interview, Haven seen it!


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Will look for that interview, Haven seen it!


https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2szzac

50:25


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

uk03878 said:


> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2szzac
> 
> 50:25


Great, thanks!


----------



## LouiseMay (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi Melanie, I know my friend had some work done local to you by a British guy who was really reasonable. I can get his details if you want another quote?


----------

